# need dust collection help



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

i have a 2 hp shop fox. 4inch diameter intake and 5 inch hose exhaust .

my queation is can i reduce the 5 inch exhaust to a 4 inch exhaust ? 

i need to extend the 5 inch hose so that i can keep the motor in my shop but have the bag on the outside. but no one carries 5 inch pipe. everyone carries 4 or 6 inch


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

http://wynnenv.com/flexible_hose.htm

heres some 5"


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Bob I think you would be better changing it to 6" because reducing the exhaust is like running with a dirty filter. You would be stalling the system.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

You do not want to reduce that exhaust hose size...........


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd opt for the 6", less restriction.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks guys. 6 inch it is.


----------

